

Ask HN: Productivity & GTD Tool StartUps - MarlonPro

Show me how your startup deals with your productivity and gtd needs and let me feature your app in http://www.productivitybits.com
======
Concours
Hey Marlon, I've sent you an email for the tool <http://www.feedsapi.com> ,
thanks for the offer.

------
MarlonPro
Please take note that I am looking for productivity/gtd app startups... Thanks
:-)

------
MarlonPro
BTW, you can email me your stories: mribunal@gmail .com

